# Free online practice journeyman tests?



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

Mike Holt's website has some.


----------



## schuwe (Jul 10, 2012)

Did you read my post? I stated that I have already taken Mike Holt's. Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## k_buz (Mar 12, 2012)

LOL...read the first sentence. So the answer is...kinda


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

schuwe said:


> Is there anywhere I can find free online practice tests for a Journeyman Test? I did the Mike Holt one that he had on his site and I have failed to find a test similar to his.


Did you search? MH's test is the only one I know of that is free.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

schuwe said:


> Did you read my post?


I read part of it. Fascinating read.



> I stated that I have already taken Mike Holt's.


How did you do?



> Any other suggestions would be appreciated.


Be nicer to people with short attention spans that don't read the whole post or mis-read part.


----------



## jstrick2 (Jun 29, 2012)

This thing helpful? Someone sent it to me once, no gauge of it otherwise.

http://www.ambassadorenergy.com/training/Electrical Code Reference Books/Electrical Exam Guide.pdf


----------



## schuwe (Jul 10, 2012)

Very helpful. Thanks for a helpful reply.


----------

